# girllovesthegame has passed away



## bee-fan

Hello, I haven't been on this site in years but it was recommended to me by girllovesthegame. I know she was a moderator on this site and I wanted to share with everyone that she passed away today. Please keep her daughter and husband in your prayers. Thanks.


----------



## HKF

RIP. Condolences to her family.


----------



## BlakeJesus

RIP, she will be missed.


----------



## Dissonance

Ohh my. My heart goes out to her family. Keep em in my thoughts and prayers.

She was always active and vibrant about her Hornets/Pelicans.


----------



## Dornado

That's terrible. She was a true fan and I always felt bad that we didn't have more Hornets/Pelicans fans to interact with her. Sad news, as Dissonance said, my heart goes out to her family.


----------



## roux

Thats awful..my thoughts are with her loved ones


----------



## Diable

Oh wow, that's terrible news. My condolences to her loved ones.


----------



## Basel

Wow. This really sucks.  

RIP to her. Condolences to her husband, daughter and the rest of her family.


----------



## 77AJ

rest in peace, very sorry to hear this, my condolences to her family.


----------



## RollWithEm

I'm floored by this news. Truly sad. She was a valuable contributor and a classy lady. She will certainly be missed.


----------



## Porn Player

Thoughts go out to her family. She was a valuable member of this forum and her contributions and insight will be sorely missed.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Damn...

May she RIP and condolences to her family.


----------



## R-Star

That's terrible. 

One of the very top basketball posters on the site. You could tell she was a true fan of the game and really cared about her team.

Rest in peace. Thoughts and prayers to her daughter and husband during this difficult time.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Wow, I'm in shock. We spent years together on this board. Often times it was just her and I talking back and forth. This is a great loss to the Pelicans fanbase and this site. She was a true fan of New Orleans teams. I actually have goosebumps right now and am in disbelief. I'll be thinking about her and her family during this time.


----------



## Knick Killer

Wow, that's terrible. I'm sorry if it is inappropriate to ask, but what happened?

Great poster and I always respected how she stuck with the Hornets/Pelicans throughout all these tough years. Her presence will be sorely missed on the site. Condolences to her family during this tough time. Rest in peace.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

I can't belief what I'm reading. Much respect to everything she taught me about the New Orleans franchise. I felt like she had the scoop before the Times-Picayune even found out about it. Much love.


----------



## ATLien

RIP.  I echo everyone's thoughts in this thread. Always a classy individual, she will be missed.


----------



## supermati

Hey everyone, it's been a long time since I last posted here.

I heard the news via the PelicansReport forums, where she was also a big poster, this is the topic:

http://www.pelicansreport.com/showthread.php?80436-Prayers-for-FlyGirl


girllovesthegame was amazing to me back when I was more regular around here. Her posts in every forum were not only insightful, but also respectful, honest, caring.

I'm agnostic, but I'm sure heaven has a brand new angel.



Thanks for everything girllovesthegame/HunnyB/FlyGirl, you'll be missed everywhere.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Good to see you supermati and thanks for the link. You can tell she was a quality individual by all the heartwarming comments on both boards.


----------



## supermati

If anyone wants to help the family cover the costs of the funeral and cremation, her daughter created this: http://www.gofundme.com/86g5qs


----------



## Jamel Irief

supermati said:


> If anyone wants to help the family cover the costs of the funeral and cremation, her daughter created this: http://www.gofundme.com/86g5qs


 @R-Star, your fifty bucks did go to good use.

Very saddened by this news. I struggle to associate internet posters as real people, so this news seems very surreal and sad.


----------



## Jamel Irief

@Basel @Dissonance @RollWithEm her daughter is only $300 away from her goal. How about a site wide announcement?


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> @R-Star, your fifty bucks did go to good use.
> 
> Very saddened by this news. I struggle to associate internet posters as real people, so this news seems very surreal and sad.


Classy move buddy. I'll cover the rest of the $300 tomorrow when I get to work.

If someone here wants to take some of that load off me prior to tomorrow, more power to you.


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> @Basel @Dissonance @RollWithEm her daughter is only $300 away from her goal. How about a site wide announcement?



I will do this once I log onto the computer.


----------



## RollWithEm

I did what I could as well. RIP.


----------



## Luke

Terrible news. RIP, and my condolences go out to her family. She will be missed.


----------



## Dissonance

Basel said:


> I will do this once I log onto the computer.


I did it already.


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> I did it already.



Good looking. I'll donate tomorrow. Props to everyone who has done so already.


----------



## Knick Killer

We should change the slogan of the Pelicans board to honour her.


----------



## Dornado

I'm glad other people chipped in too, when I did the other night they were still probably 700 bucks short, sounds like they're closing the gap quickly. Hooray for BBF. I also like the idea of changing the forum slogan to honor her, or whatever else you guys can think of.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Looks like she hit $2,000. Friends please buy term life insurance. It's only like $25 a year and it lets your family focus on grieving and rebuilding. Even if you're a single person with no dependents you still have family that would have to cover your funeral expenses.


----------



## R-Star

Missed out on helping make the goal, but donated anyways. I don't know how much funerals cost, but I'm sure they get pricey. Really glad to see all the people involved in helping out. Speaks a lot for the kind of people we have around here I think.


----------



## Basel

I emailed Phil to see if we can get a "Rest in peace, girllovesthegame" embedded in the top banner.


----------



## BlueBaron

RIP girllovesthegame. May her family find comfort and peace in this terrible time.


----------



## BlueBaron

R-Star said:


> Missed out on helping make the goal, but donated anyways. I don't know how much funerals cost, but I'm sure they get pricey. Really glad to see all the people involved in helping out. Speaks a lot for the kind of people we have around here I think.


My dad passed last year and just for a basic funeral it was close to $7,000. He didn't have insurance so I paid for half and my brother was supposed to pay for half.


----------



## LeGoat06

Jamel Irief said:


> Looks like she hit $2,000. Friends please buy term life insurance. It's only like $25 a year and it lets your family focus on grieving and rebuilding. Even if you're a single person with no dependents you still have family that would have to cover your funeral expenses.


Ya :/ we couldn't afford a funeral for my dad.


----------



## Basel

Donated $50 even though she surpassed the $2000 goal she needed.


----------



## Ben

Wow, I've only just seen this. Can't say I ever had many discussions with her, but this is still saddening. RIP girllovesthegame.


----------



## Knick Killer

Can't afford to donate what a couple of you did, but I chipped in. Glad to see they surpassed their goal.


----------



## Basel

Now says "R.I.P. girllovesthegame" at the top of this Pelicans board. Least we could do.


----------



## Basel

Knick Killer said:


> Can't afford to donate what a couple of you did, but I chipped in. Glad to see they surpassed their goal.


Amount doesn't matter. I think any donation makes her family thrilled.


----------



## Knick Killer

Basel said:


> Now says "R.I.P. girllovesthegame" at the top of this Pelicans board. Least we could do.



Awesome.


----------



## bircan

Haven't checked this site too deeply in a while now, but truly upset to discover this news, it really humanises every interaction and person even if we don't see the faces behind it all. I'm more than happy to help in times of need, even if I did see this rather late. My condolences to her family.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Very sad, my thoughts go out to her loved ones. She will be remembered here forever.


----------



## Ron

One of my all-time favorite moderators. So understated, didn't need accolades, just went about doing some of the best moderating on this site I have ever seen. I am very saddened by this news. My heart goes out to her family. I sure wish I could have met her in person.


----------



## Jamel Irief

So, its kind of weird you guys have kept her up as mod knowing this.


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> So, its kind of weird you guys have kept her up as mod knowing this.



That decision came from VS. Just in honor of her, they're keeping her in red. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Basel said:


> That decision came from VS. Just in honor of her, they're keeping her in red. Nothing wrong with it.


Just seems a little weird to me. Her computer can be sold on her estate on ebay without being wiped by some kid in Largo, FL and then he has access to being a mod!


----------



## LeGoat06

Jamel Irief said:


> Just seems a little weird to me. Her computer can be sold on her estate on ebay without being wiped by some kid in Largo, FL and then he has access to being a mod!


Lol I hate you.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Not to mention any new posters going forward might get here and think the mod is inactive.


----------

